# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  САМЫЙ НАДЕЖНЫЙ АНТИВИРУС

## Akbulakchanin

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.463 Final* - *это оптимальное решение для защиты компьютера. Продукт содержит все необходимое для безопасной работы в интернете – от признанных во всем мире антивирусных технологий до самых передовых разработок в сфере информационной безопасности. Программа обеспечивает комплексную защиту вашего компьютера. Kaspersky Internet Security (KIS) это не простого антивирус, к стандартному функционалу Антивируса Касперского добавлено: фаервол, защиту от спама, защиту от шпионских программ и систему родительского контроля. 
Также компоненты программы позволяют защищать компьютер от неизвестных угроз и интернет-мошенничества, контролировать доступ пользователей компьютера к интернету. Комплексная защита обеспечивается на всех каналах поступления и передачи информации. Гибкая настройка любого компонента позволяет максимально адаптировать Kaspersky Internet Security под нужды конкретного пользователя. Программа проверена в работе, прекрасно обновляются базы, есть скины (кому нужны обращайтесь). 
Год выпуска: 2009
Название: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
Версия: 9.0.0.463
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Платформа: Windows XP, Vista
Ключи: Есть
Размер файла: 62.7 Mb*:cool:
*Скачать программу:*Жми сюда чтобы скачать

----------


## anibal2009

програмку та можно скачать, но хотелось бы что бы ключ был хотябы до 11-го года((( мне лично и 9 версия каспера подходит, не пойму тока какая разница в них?

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

*Akbulakchanin*, а новее нод будет на сайт вылаживаться?

----------


## Elena7725

На мой скромный взгляд... Касперский сам как вирус- грузит ВСЕ...

Опять же, пока ни один антивирус не спас ни одну ОС от заражения.. 100% эффективности нет... Если есть надобность в действительно надежной защите, то нужен файервол.. а еще лучше "железный".. с настройкой портов..
Так что пользуюсь авастом (абсолютно бесплатным) и не грузным, плюс комодо... От дурака работает...
А так : архивация, архивация и еще раз архивация... причем лучше сразу системного раздела , а не только пользовательской информации

----------


## konstantin99

> САМЫЙ НАДЕЖНЫЙ АНТИВИРУС


Некорректное название топика.
Я так не считаю. Мне больше нравится NOD. Поэтому стоило назвать, ну хотя бы, "Лучший отечественный антивирус", или "Один из лучших антивирусов".

----------


## Ezzig

аваст рулит:yes:

----------


## Goldberg

Самые надёжные антивирусы - это DrWeb, Avira и Kaspersky, у каждого есть свои плюсы и минусы. Кричать что кто-то лучше можно до бесконечности, но то что у DrWeb`а минус в файерволе, у Avir`ы слабое обновление баз, а Kaspersky сильно грузит систему - это факт. И тут уже каждый выбирает себе сам. А так, в принципе, по степени защиты компьютера они были и останутся лидерами. А всеми любимые Avast и Nod32 были, есть, и будут оставаться всего лишь значками в системном трее.




> "Лучший отечественный антивирус"


Единственным на сегодня РОССИЙСКИМ антивирусом остался DrWeb.

Хотите избавиться от назойливой рекламы и порнографии находясь в интернете, используйте AdMuncher.

И главное: не забывайте обновлять свои операционные системы.

----------


## konstantin99

> А всеми любимые Avast и Nod32 были, есть, и будут оставаться всего лишь значками в системном трее.


Голословное утверждение. Где обоснование. Без этого только рассуждения ламера.
NOD при правильном обращении помогал мне защищать и поднимать сетку (после падения из за конфикера, при работающем каспере).

----------


## dima714

> Голословное утверждение. Где обоснование. Без этого только рассуждения ламера.
> NOD при правильном обращении помогал мне защищать и поднимать сетку (после падения из за конфикера, при работающем каспере).


Если посмотреть процесс проверки и лечения нодом всякой заразы, то можно увидеть как он "очень сильно извиняется" из-за невозможности получения доступа к файлам которые либо заблокированны, либо используются системой :)

про аваст ничего не смогу сказать т.к. такой "игры" не знаю :)

----------


## konstantin99

А покажите мне хоть один атвирь, который получает к таким файлам доступ!
Никто, некоторые тупо молча их пропускают не удосуживаясь даже сообщить о том что пропущено (мудрое бля решение, не видно проблемы- значит ее нет).

----------


## dima714

каспер, дрвеб, решают такие проблемы, только если не могут получить доступ они информируют об этом пользователя и предлагают провести перезагрузку компа для того чтобы с ним решить вопрос на первоночальном этапе загрузке:) эт так... информация для размышления:)

----------


## rudolf76

Ага и после перезагрузки дают вирям контроль над системой.Сталкивался.Каспе  рский многое решает сам куда ходить пользователю куда нет,а то и вообще инет блокирнет между делом.Др.веб раньше-да,сейчас пропускает многое потом орет ---вирус.У есет тоже есть заморочки,но меньше ложных срабатываний и по крайней мере, что не может удалить, то хотя бы блокирует.Вообще лучший антивирус - пользователь,который понимает куда лезет и что качает+регулярное сканирование установленным антивирусом  всех HDD иногда пусть темже курейтов от weba или чем другим без установки разумеется.
Не хворайте!:)

----------


## konstantin99

> каспер, дрвеб, решают такие проблемы, только если не могут получить доступ они информируют об этом пользователя и предлагают провести перезагрузку компа для того чтобы с ним решить вопрос на первоночальном этапе загрузке эт так... информация для размышления


Обрати внимание на высказывание ниже.

Активный вирь надо убивать до перезагрузки системы, дружище ты вообще не врубаешься о чем реч идет.

----------


## rudolf76

Я то как раз "врубаюсь",антивирусы не не все и не всегда.Об этом и речь,100% защиты не даст ни один антивирь,а орать каспер круче или нод или вэб можно до упаду,кому что нравится.

----------


## dima714

> Я то как раз "врубаюсь",антивирусы не не все и не всегда.Об этом и речь,100% защиты не даст ни один антивирь,а орать каспер круче или нод или вэб можно до упаду,кому что нравится.


+1, на вкус и цвет товарищей нет, а то что антивирь после перезагрузки киляет вирусы, эт не говорит о том что он не хороший, ну заблокирует нод его не перезагружаясь, но в системе он то остается, а тот же веб его убивает:) каспер тоже неплох, но слишком мнительный он:) 




> лучший антивирус - пользователь


Эт самое верное высказывание:)

----------


## V.E.K.

Кто еще не определился с выбором антивируса можно выбрать тут

----------


## dima714

> Активный вирь надо убивать до перезагрузки системы, дружище ты вообще не врубаешься о чем реч идет.


интересно, а как ты убьешь вирь который висит скрытым процессом, с правами доступа к файлу любыми но только не твоей учетки без лазания в реестре, стороннего софта для показа скрытых процессов и изменения прав доступа файла (т.е. то что не сможет сделать рядовой юзверь)... или скажешь что антивирь должен это сам сделать? поставить софт, раздать права, кикнуть процесс, после этого убить файл, удалить софт, вычистить за им реестр, вернуть права.... интересно сколько же будет тогда времени уходжить на лечение одного виря, есле проще его пометить и грохнуть при загрузке винды:)

з.ы.: писатель из меня слабоват, но суть надеюсь понятна:)

----------


## NoodZeek

Самый руль это Microsoft Security Essentials

----------


## writerfl

Народ, вы здесь все такие умные, аж страшно общаться с вами... Вы для тупых обьясните какой антивирус стоит использовать, а какой лучше ненадоИ? У меня например Outpost Security Suite pro 2009 (Agnitum)? что про него скажете, не на рекламу же мне в конце концов опиратьсяИ? 
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## dima714

> Народ, вы здесь все такие умные, аж страшно общаться с вами... Вы для тупых обьясните какой антивирус стоит использовать, а какой лучше ненадоИ? У меня например Outpost Security Suite pro 2009 (Agnitum)? что про него скажете, не на рекламу же мне в конце концов опиратьсяИ? 
> Заранее спасибо!!!


каспера или веба, другие рядом не стояли (я предпочитаю веб, но они оба хороши)

----------


## gansler

Я вообще пользуюсь Avira Security Suite 2010 и мне никакой другой антивирус не надо. Пользовался раньше Nod32 - отстой, поясняю... при установке флеш памяти с вирусом в ПК NOD32 дает вирусу запустится, а только после начинает кричать про то, что на флешке вирус ))))) Далее предлагает перезагрузить ПК т.к. вирус он удалить не может ведь он дал ему запуститься )))))) Одним словом ОТСТОЙ ! Про DrWeb могу сказать, что да.... антивирус хороший, но есть куча мелкого гов*а которое бесит.... К примеру DrWeb 6.0 требует наличие в системе "центра безопасности", а если его нет то ппц.... компик начинает нагружаться прилично ))) ( а какого хе*а мне нужен "центр безопасности" И? Т.е. DrWeb заставляет нас использовать его и не удалять )))) )  Еще в версии Pro фаервол задает слишком много вопросов, что очень бесит.   Про касперского скажу одно, что антивирус хороший.... но вот системку он все же нагружает и в интернете странички открываются не так быстро как должны ( я это наблюдал не раз.... ) ... Про другие антивирусы ничего не знаю кроме конечно Avira.  Антивирус Avira мне понравился тем, что он не хуже Kaspersk-ого по защите.... но вот интернет работает с ним гораздо быстрее.

_Добавлено через 22 часа 15 минут 52 секунды_
Еще раз убедился про тупанутость Dr.Web...  Попробуйте поставить DrWeb и зайти в папку где у вас портативная программа..... (одним файлом) Это ппц какой то как он тормозит систему.... С авирой такой проблемы нет. ( с каспером не знаю)

_Добавлено через 11 минут 44 секунды_
Теперь я окончательно сделал выводы по антивирусам и могу сказать, что из антивирусов самые лучшие это Kaspersky и Avira т.к. у них защита на высоте. Но лично мой выбор перевешал в сторону Avira по причинам:
1. Халявный триальный ключик на пол года который можно получать сколько вам влезет. ( раз в пол года получаем ключик который 200% не банится )
2. Странички в интернете открываются быстрее. ( можете сами погонять и потестить для сравнения )

----------


## dima714

> Еще раз убедился про тупанутость Dr.Web...  Попробуйте поставить DrWeb и зайти в папку где у вас портативная программа..... (одним файлом) Это ппц какой то как он тормозит систему.... С авирой такой проблемы нет. ( с каспером не знаю)


Не зайти а запустить, эт он не тормозит, ознакомься просто с основами антивирусной защиты, на самом деле спайдер просто проверяет этот файл на вирусы перед запуском, так делать ДОЛЖНЫ все антивири, что и делают каспер с вебом, если же авира у тебя дает быстро запустить к примеру полутора гиговый файлик сразу значит он его не проверил) Ты же только писал про нод32 и ругался что он дает вирю запуститься перед тем как оповестить о зараженности файла))

по поводу файрволла в про версии: кто пользуется сетевыми экранами встроенных в какой либо софт? почему бы тогда не пользоваться вообще виндошным? есть спец проги для этого (з.ы. если твой комп регулярно атакуют по сети)))))

по поводу центра безопасности, если его отключить то винда сама по себе уже ругается (виста и семерка, в хп он вообще никому не нужен и ни чего не ругается), так вот, а что мешает отключить оповещения центра безопасности и пусть себе работает, причем абсолютно он не грузит систему

----------


## Bol

> Самый руль это Microsoft Security Essentials


:good:Целиком и полностью согласен. После NODа столько гадости наковырял, что я был удивлён.

----------


## sadsad

> 1. Халявный триальный ключик на пол года который можно получать сколько вам влезет. ( раз в пол года получаем ключик который 200% не банится )


да гдеж халявный, да еще на пол-года? на 30 дней только!

----------


## COMObject

> Народ, вы здесь все такие умные, аж страшно общаться с вами... Вы для тупых обьясните какой антивирус стоит использовать, а какой лучше ненадоИ? У меня например Outpost Security Suite pro 2009 (Agnitum)? что про него скажете, не на рекламу же мне в конце концов опиратьсяИ? 
> Заранее спасибо!!!


Здесь правильно объясняли, что 100% ни один антивирь не спасает. 
Далее, все зависит от того, какой у тебя комп и какая ОСь стоит:
1) Касперский (он же кашмарский) - если машина достаточно мощная, можно его поставить. Содержит достаточно большой набор модулей для детектирования всякой заразы, но заметно хавает ресурсы системы (чтобы там ни говорили про новый движок и т.п. - все это фигня) плюс, если основательно не поковырятся в его настройках, то задолбает своими тупыми вопросами, либо будет блокировать что ни попадя...
Одним словом, "как на компьютере может появиться вирус, если весь компьютер занял антивирус"? 
2) DrWeb - не плохой антивирь, однако... Вирусописатели тоже не чай с булочками целыми днями пьют, поэтому если ловишь стоящий вирь, а у тебя неделю обновлений пропущено, то готовься с антивирем попращаться - скорее всего будет вырублен, эвристик не поможет. Да и система защиты от изменений конфигурации походу защищает только от пользователя. Присутствие DrWeb в системе тоже ощущается, хотя не так явно как при Кашмарском. В последних версиях багов многовастенько.
ИМХО, самый большой недостаток его сканера заключается в том, что он сначала составляет список сканируемых файлов и только потом начинает проверку. Короче, нормальный вирь в этот момент его грохнуть может либо залезть в исключения.
3) ESET - не плохой (с точки зрения ресурсопотребления), но пропускает частенько (паdла). Плюс довольно часто ядро блокируется вирями, если обновлений нет хотя бы с месяц, а мы активные "контактеры" или "однокласники", или "моймировцы". Короче, по опыту знаю, что винлокеры и прочую подобную хрень пропускает на ура, паdла.А чтобы по чувствительнее был, лучше ему указать, чтобы реагировал на потенциально опасное и нежелательное ПО, иначе хреново детектирует AutoIt писанину.
4) Симантик - это ваще что-то с чем-то. Толку не больше, чем от остальных, зато в сисему прописывается жестко (каспер отдыхает). Короче, жди тормозов даже на быстрой машине. Плюс, если винда лицензионная, а ты захотел удалить его, то готовься к повторной активации. По крайней мере на моем опыте трижды слетала активация после его удаления.

Я конечно, не любитель Avir-ы, но что-то даже бесплатная версия себя не плохо показала...

А в целом, лучше антивирь в паре с файерволом ставить. Опять же зависит от соединения с Инетом. Если типа мультикабеля (напрямую в сетевуху), то файер обязалово, если ADSL т.д. то на усмотрение.

З.Ы. Профессионалов прошу не выпендриваться, все что изложил - собственный опыт.

----------


## dima714

Самый лучший вариант защиты от вирусов это:
1. Выкидываешь интернет
2. Выключаешь комп
3. Упаковываешь и пломбируешь комп
4 и последнее. Убираешь его куда нибудь подадьше и забываешь про то что он у тебя есть.

з.ы. Гарантия от  вирусов 100%

----------


## COMObject

.... либо найти руки прямые, хотя где взять не знаю. В инете не попадались.:)

----------


## Nikolaus62

Выбор антивируса - вещь, сугубо субьективная...мне лично нравится DrWeb!

----------


## BlaBlaBla

Люди вот класний антивирус ESET nod 32 и Smart Secuarity

Вот силлка на нево...http://depositfiles.com/files/7m79msivq




а вот силка на ключики       http://nodkeys.kazachya.net/

----------


## plm1959

Касперский 11.0.1.400 рулит

----------


## Commandor

Norton 360 4.1.0.32 | Norton Internet Security 2010 17.6.0.32 + 2011 18.1.0.37 | Norton AntiVirus 2010 17.6.0.32 + 2011 18.1.0.37 | Netbook Editions | (Eng | Deu | Rus) | [Release: 27.08.2010]

рекомендую попробовать

----------


## plm1959

Бесплатный AVG 2011 скачать...

----------


## pendruk

http://linuxforum.ru/index.php?showforum=69

----------


## EvoLanc

А что скажете про антивирус Comodo, который вместе с файрволлом идет? ТО что файр отличный, это я знаю, как быть с антивирусом у него?

----------


## feodor75

У знакомого стоял Comodo, толи он его криво поставил, толи версия была неудачная, толи ещё что... В общем, решил он толи поставить другой антивирь, толи переустановить заново, но в итоге пришлось ему винду переустанавливать, ибо ничего не смог сделать больше. С того случая лично я этой софтине не доверяю.

А вообще на мой взгляд нет идеального антивируса и быть не может. Пользуйся тем, который не мешает на компьютере работать. Лично я пользовался разными, но выбор остановил на nod32, т.к. с обновлениями проще.

----------


## EvoLanc

Я тоже поэтому и пользуюсь NOD'ом, потому что не мешает.

----------


## marganov

Поставил себе Авиру...кто-нибудь юзалИ

----------


## SuperUser

http://www.softkey.ua/catalog/progra...04884&CID=8038
А я здесь купил DrWeber за 10$ и доволен.

----------


## Cheechako

> Поставил себе Авиру...


Использую лет пять, вполне доволен.

----------


## jean

KAV, Microsoft Security Essentials, на одном уровне безопасности секюрити проще в общении, на машину постарше - AVG. Ни в коём случае АВАСТ тормозит систему, пропускает почти всё, НОД32 сохраняет нейтралитет- плохо находит и ничего не далает. Хотите верьте, хотите проверьте, проверенно не н-ном количестве машин.

----------


## SuperUser

> Ни в коём случае АВАСТ тормозит систему, пропускает почти всё


Как понимать? Запятую где поставить? Казнить нельзя помиловать. Аваст не тормозит, даже настораживает. На слабой машине не чувствую работу фильтра трафика и тп. А потом в папке времеными интернет файлами находим вирусы. А где ты, г-н Аваст был, когда они стройным потоком шли мне на комп? Ушами хлопал? Хотя да, он же халявный. Поставил после него Weber, таки чувствуется, что работает антивирь! Загрузка ноута увеличилась в два раза, запуск приложений тоже. Глюки и тормоза - супер антивирус! Вообщем, лучшее еще не изобретено.
Да, не рекомендую McCaffe (или как его там). УДАЛИЛ все мои кейгены итп НЕ СПРАШИВАЯ! Нах такое счастье...

----------


## edinorojek

Эти рассуждения от лукавого. Самый надежный антивирус - прямые руки и соображающая голова. защита своего компьютера требует комплексного подхода, и не ограничивается одной установкой антивируса. Кстати, антивирус надо еще и правильно настроить. Есть и более важные вещи - регулярная установка обновлений Windows, закрытие неиспользуемых портов и правильная настройка брандмауэра, отключение лишних служб, правильная настройка вэб-браузера, ну и гигиена работы за компьютером - что зря не открывать, где зря не лазить...

----------


## SuperUser

Не хочу спорить, но... 
Антивирус создается для пользователя, и USER (пусть даже Super :-)) не должен вникать в тонкости настройки. Да и если говорить конкретно о каком нибудь антивире (не файрволе) то в большинстве программ настроек оч мало. И заставить DrWeb работать как аваст невозможно (разве только отключив :-)), а значит разница есть.

----------


## SuperUser

Не хочу спорить, но... 
Антивирус создается для пользователя, и USER (пусть даже Super :-)) не должен вникать в тонкости настройки. Да и если говорить конкретно о каком нибудь антивире (не файрволе) то в большинстве программ настроек оч мало. И заставить DrWeb работать как аваст невозможно (разве только отключив :-)), а значит разница есть.

----------


## edinorojek

Речь не о настройках антивирусного пакета, а о том, что должно быть кроме него. Наличие антивируса еще не гарантирует полную безопасность, когда, например, есть открытые уязвимости в браузере, или все порты нараспашку.
И еще, вопрос о выборе защиты зависит от того, что нужно защищать. Одно дело, данные на предприятии, потеря которых может понести существенные убытки - тогда нужно ставить действительно надежную и недешовую защиту, и другое дело домашний компьютер Васи Пупкина, с коллекцией порнухи, фотографией любимой собаки и фото "я в Египте ужратый блюю на пирамиду Хеопса", "смишными" видороликами да так и недописанной курсовой за позапрошлый семестр. Понятно, что тут можно не то что минимумом обойтись, но и вообще не защищаться, ведь потеря этого цифрового хлама пойдет Васе Пупкину только на пользу. 
И потому мне забавно наблюдать "мощные игровые компы" с загаженными всякой дрянью жесткими дисками, на которых наставлены супер-пупер антивирусы и фаерволы, что однако не мешает на них работать троянским прокси и прочим "веселым приложениям".

----------


## SuperUser

*edinorojek* :good::D




> Кстати, антивирус надо еще и правильно настроить.





> Речь не о настройках антивирусного пакета


У меня АДСЛ и файрвол мне не обязателен. Но антивирус нужен. И если учесть, что у меня ноуту 3 года, и когда он покупался не был "мощным игровым", то потребление ресурсов антивирусом критично для меня и компа. ДрВебер-6 тормозит побольше Каспера-7, когда-то был. И еще вызывает всякие глюки. А пока еще нет антивирусного пакета, который бы работал почти без потребления ресурсов и при этом осуществлял качественную защиту от любой гадости из вне.

----------


## edinorojek

Ну если вы хотите надежный и нетребовательный к аппаратной части антивирус, то рекомендую MSE. По моему опыту, он самое оптимальное - и по защите, и по потреблению ресурсов.

----------


## SuperUser

> Ну если вы хотите надежный и нетребовательный к аппаратной части антивирус, то рекомендую MSE. По моему опыту, он самое оптимальное - и по защите, и по потреблению ресурсов.


Стоял когда-то. Как только вышел, года два назад. Тогда не понравился.  Не помню, что именно. Может что-то изменилось? Попробую. Спасибки!

----------


## Sigmar

Перепробовал несколько разных и остановился на Dr.Web.

----------


## Dezire

Я всегда пользовалась каспером, но он грузит систему. Перешла на eset nod32. Пока не понятно, хороший или нет

----------


## Vlad12

За 2 года у меня перебывало очень много зараженных машин.
Со всеми распрастраннеными антивирусами (и касперский и веб. и нод32 и т.д.).
и я сделал вывод, от студентских и старых они защитят, а от новых ни один. 
При этом. если спец пишет вирус-поверьте на всех магазинных антивирусах он его проверит.
:)

----------


## edinorojek

> За 2 года у меня перебывало очень много зараженных машин.
> Со всеми распрастраннеными антивирусами (и касперский и веб. и нод32 и т.д.).
> и я сделал вывод, от студентских и старых они защитят, а от новых ни один. 
> При этом. если спец пишет вирус-поверьте на всех магазинных антивирусах он его проверит.
> :)


Есть такие штуки, как эвристический анализатор и HIPS - вот они как раз и нужны в случае если "спец пишет вирус". Потом сигнатура автоматически отправляется в АВЛ вендора, и вуаля - через полчаса после обнаружения этот супер-пупер вирус уже определяется обычным сигнатурным анализом, если обновления приходят регулярно. Как-то раз я видел, как у Касперского (КИС) на все это ушло как раз полчаса.

----------


## kreking

Создал архив из 3-х pdf файлов новым RAR-ом 4 версии. Отправил на проверку www.virustotal.com. Оказалось что из 43 антивирусов, только Norton определил WS.Reputation.1.

----------


## епрст

второй год стоит Avast-я доволен.несколько раз проверял и каспером и вебом-чисто.

----------


## Fimiams

> *Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.463 Final* - *это оптимальное решение для защиты компьютера. Продукт содержит все необходимое для безопасной работы в интернете – от признанных во всем мире антивирусных технологий до самых передовых разработок в сфере информационной безопасности. Программа обеспечивает комплексную защиту вашего компьютера. Kaspersky Internet Security (KIS) это не простого антивирус, к стандартному функционалу Антивируса Касперского добавлено: фаервол, защиту от спама, защиту от шпионских программ и систему родительского контроля. 
> Также компоненты программы позволяют защищать компьютер от неизвестных угроз и интернет-мошенничества, контролировать доступ пользователей компьютера к интернету. Комплексная защита обеспечивается на всех каналах поступления и передачи информации. Гибкая настройка любого компонента позволяет максимально адаптировать Kaspersky Internet Security под нужды конкретного пользователя. Программа проверена в работе, прекрасно обновляются базы, есть скины (кому нужны обращайтесь). 
> Год выпуска: 2009
> Название: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
> Версия: 9.0.0.463
> Язык интерфейса: Русский
> Платформа: Windows XP, Vista
> Ключи: Есть
> Размер файла: 62.7 Mb*:cool:
> *Скачать программу:*Жми сюда чтобы скачать


Здравствуйте,  при   скачивании  программы скачались  только  скины, у меня сейчас стоит  пробная версия на месяц каспер  Кристал, как мне установить  вашу  версию программы с ключами?:blush:

----------


## Микола

Как не крути что не говори НЕТ вируса который не влезет в систему, и нет нет да пропустит его антивирус так что выбирай то что тебе нравиться и хорош спорить.

----------


## Stesov

У меня полгода стоит Microsoft Security Essentials на win7 x64. Естественно лицензия, бесплатная. Правда матерится на таблетки и кряки. Что неудобно, так это то, что при критическом уровне угрозы нет варианта "пропустить". Приходится шаманить с разрешенными файлами и папками. С лицензионными прогами проблем нет. Вирусы отлавливает, др.Веб после него ничего не нашел.

----------


## Raod

нод32 стоит пару лет, залетов не было))

----------


## Dezire

Не так давно нод поставила. Пока проблем не было

----------


## las

Пользуюсь нодом уже много лет ещё со 2-ой версии, ниразу он меня не подводил.

----------


## jean

Скоро год как у меня на работе стоит на двух машинах Microsoft Security Essentials дома на ноуте, после ремонта на клиентских компах устанавливаю, проблем нет. На практике проверенно псле нода, аваста находит вирусы.
Вывод такой кому надо гибкую систему настроек тому - Каспер. Кому просто надёжный антивирусник тому - майкрософт секюрити.

----------


## Dezire

*jean*, бесплатно распространяется?

----------


## jean

Качаете с http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/secur...s/default.aspx ставите, обновляете.

----------


## Dezire

Спасибо, установила. Радует, что не надо с ключами мучаться

----------


## ArtemK2

На разных системах держу Аваст, Касперыч. Почитал вас, попробую теперь антивирус от Майкрософта.

----------


## Feodor

Нод плох тем что хранилище с вирусами которые он ловит,не защищено от атак вирусов.Есть несколько вирусяк которые распечатывают это хранилище и если вовремя не зачищать его, на диске будет каша после которой только форматирование помогает.Я сам лично пробывал запускать такого зверя на комп с НОДОМ и мои предположения подтвердились.

----------


## Алексей 163

бесплатный каспер ...все там http://letitbit.net/download/20046.2...virus.exe.html

----------


## kreking

Попробуем на виртуальной машине. Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Vlad_12

САМЫЙ НАДЕЖНЫЙ АНТИВИРУС ?
Большое сомнение !!!:)

----------


## Алексей 163

> САМЫЙ НАДЕЖНЫЙ АНТИВИРУС ?
> Большое сомнение !!!:)


  дружище я с компами на ты...если бы это был фуфловый антивирус он бы не был так популярен и я не швырял бы ссылки просто так.... просто щас трудно найти бесплатную  и нормальную защиту...я много их перепробывал и знаю че пишу

---------- Post added at 19:26 ---------- Previous post was at 19:24 ----------




> Попробуем на виртуальной машине. Спасибо за ссылку.


 не за что обращайся !

----------


## Vlad_12

> дружище я с компами на ты...если бы это был фуфловый антивирус он бы не был так популярен и я не швырял бы ссылки просто так.... просто щас трудно найти бесплатную  и нормальную защиту...я много их перепробывал и знаю че пишу


я не называл его "фуфловый антивирус"
у меня мастерская 3 года была с магазиком.
я его дважды брал на машины свои (по Закону о сохранности информации на предприятиях) и раз дарили. 1 раз из-за веса удалил. а вот второй он облажался через неделю.
больше не экперементировал.
с прилавка его на ровне с нодом и вебом брали.
при этом на вебе у меня машина 1,5 года была ( и тоже закасипурила)
а видя принесенные мне машины не могу сказать что каспер - лучший.
с нодом машин меньше было ! хотя и его не счетаю лучшим !
=================================================
Антивирус Касперского
В Яндекс-версии бесплатная лицензия на 6 месяцев
http://kaspersky.yandex.ru/

----------


## Алексей 163

> я не называл его "фуфловый антивирус"
> у меня мастерская 3 года была с магазиком.
> я его дважды брал на машины свои (по Закону о сохранности информации на предприятиях) и раз дарили. 1 раз из-за веса удалил. а вот второй он облажался через неделю.
> больше не экперементировал.
> с прилавка его на ровне с нодом и вебом брали.
> при этом на вебе у меня машина 1,5 года была ( и тоже закасипурила)
> а видя принесенные мне машины не могу сказать что каспер - лучший.
> с нодом машин меньше было ! хотя и его не счетаю лучшим !


 ну что я могу сказать ... мне 40 лет..у меня  даже витязь дома стоит .видел как компы горят ,взрываются ( в прямом смысле этого слова ) и из за халатного отношения и из за вирусов ..  я говорю лишь про свой опыт работы с компами... и знаю какой из антивирусов чего стоит.... но если углу*****ся в эту тему то кроме самим разработчиков мало кто может сказать чего стоит каждая из этих защит... молодой !если бы ты сам сделал этот нод  то я бы может еще и промолчал...а щас ты  упераешься в то чего сам толком не знаешь и лишь высказаться хочешь...

----------


## Vlad_12

> ну что я могу сказать ... мне 40 лет..у меня  даже витязь дома стоит .видел как компы горят ,взрываются ( в прямом смысле этого слова ) и из за халатного отношения и из за вирусов ..  я говорю лишь про свой опыт работы с компами... и знаю какой из антивирусов чего стоит.... но если углу*****ся в эту тему то кроме самим разработчиков мало кто может сказать чего стоит каждая из этих защит... молодой !если бы ты сам сделал этот нод  то я бы может еще и промолчал...а щас ты  упераешься в то чего сам толком не знаешь и лишь высказаться хочешь...


точно мне повезло, я молод - мне 36 !
а ты *единственный в этом мире* кто нашел "самый лучший" антивирь. 
Гордись !

Кстатии я нод тоже не считаю ! просто опущенных машин с ним меньше приносили.

А ща подумай какие антивиры самые ходовые? и под кого из них "вири" метят...
уж явно не под панду....

----------


## kreking

В общем проблемам не в антивирусе, хотя разные алгоритмы бывают, а в настройках. По некоторым даже выпускают специальные выпуски под названием "не документированные возможности".

----------


## Алексей 163

:drinks:

----------


## alexey1x

Топ Рейтинг Антивирусных Программ 2012 / Лучшие Антивирусные Программы (Антивирусы) 2012

Сравнение лучшей ТОП 10-ки Антивирусного программного обеспечения >>>


Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 v.13.0.0.2292 (Русская версия) + ключ 91 день
Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 v.13.0.0.2292 (Русска&#1103.jpg

Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 – это универсальное средство защиты информации. Программа обеспечивает не только антивирусную защиту, но и защиту от спама и сетевых атак. 

 Также компоненты программы позволяют защищать компьютер от неизвестных угроз и интернет-мошенничества, контролировать доступ пользователей компьютера к интернету. Комплексная защита обеспечивается на всех каналах поступления и передачи информации. Гибкая настройка любого компонента позволяет максимально адаптировать Kaspersky Internet Security под нужды конкретного пользователя. 

 Название: Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 
 Версия: v.13.0.0.2292 
 Дата выхода: 2012 
 Интерфейс: Русский 
 Лекарство: Бета-ключ 91 день 
 Размер: 141 Мб 

Уникальные технологии и разработки «Лаборатории Касперского» защищают вас от современных интернет-угроз: 
 • Вирусов, троянских программ, червей и других вредоносных, шпионских и рекламных программ 
 • Руткитов, буткитов и других сложных угроз 
 • Кражи личных данных с применением клавиатурных шпионов, программ, делающих снимки экрана, и фишинговых схем 
 • Ботнетов и других незаконных способов перехвата управления вашим компьютером 
 • Новейших видов атак, а также вновь возникающих и неизвестных угроз 
 • Заражений методом drive-by загрузки, сетевых атак и вторжений 
 • Нежелательного веб-контента и спама 

Основные компоненты Kaspersky Internet Security 2013: 

• Файловый антивирус; 
 • Почтовый антивирус; 
 • Веб-Антивирус; 
 • IM-Антивирус; 
 • Облачная сеть Kaspersky Security Network; 
 • Контроль активности программ; 
 • Мониторинг активности; 
 • Сетевой экран; 
 • Защита от сетевых атак; 
 • Анти-Спам; 
 • Анти-Баннер; 
 • Безопасный банкинг; 
 • Виртуальная клавиатура; 
 • Защита ввода с клавиатуры; 
 • Родительский контроль. 

Основные преимущества Kaspersky Internet Security 2013: 

 Усиленная защита за счет поддержки функций безопасности Windows 8 Consumer Preview 
 • Для обеспечения высочайшего уровня защиты продукт интегрирован с основными нововведениями в области безопасности, реализованными в Windows 8 Consumer Preview. Благодаря интеграции KIS Technology Preview с Windows Security Center (WSC), теперь продлить срок действия лицензии, обновить антивирусные базы, активировать различные модули продукта или отключить его можно непосредственно из WSC. В процессе дальнейшей работы над продуктом планируется существенно расширить поддержку других функций безопасности Windows 8 Consumer Preview. 

 Улучшенная производительность 
 • Скорость работы продукта существенно оптимизирована. Новый Kaspersky Internet Security 2013, совместимый с Windows 8 Consumer Preview, не снижает производительность ПК. За счет реализованных в нем инновационных технологий продукт не мешает работе других приложений. 

Основные компоненты защиты Kaspersky Internet Security:


Базовая защита: 
 • Комплексная защита от всех видов вредоносных программ 
 • Проверка файлов, почтовых сообщений и интернет-трафика 
 • Защита интернет-пейджеров (ICQ, MSN) 
 • Автоматическое обновление баз 

Расширенная защита: 
 • Персональный сетевой экран 
 • Безопасная работа в сетях Wi-Fi и VPN 
 • Защита от сетевых атак 

Предотвращение угроз: 
 • Инновационная система установки правил и контроля работы приложений. Новинка! 
 • Проактивная защита от новых и неизвестных угроз 
 • Поиск уязвимостей в ОС и установленном ПО 
 • Блокирование ссылок на зараженные сайты 
 • Защита конфиденциальных данных: 
 • Блокирование ссылок на фишинговые сайты 
 • Виртуальная клавиатура для безопасного ввода логинов и паролей 
 • Предотвращение кражи данных, передаваемых через SSL-соединение (по HTTPS-протоколу) 
 • Блокирование несанкционированных телефонных звонков 

Защита от нежелательного контента: 
 • Родительский контроль 
 • Защита от спама


Скачать антивирус - Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 v.13.0.0.2292 (Русская версия) + ключ 91 день :


Turbobit 

Shareflare 

Letitbit




Bitdefender Antivirus Plus 2012

BitDefender Antivirus 2012.jpg

Bitdefender Antivirus Plus 2012 - профессиональная антивирусная программа с функциями, предназначенными для дополнительной безопасности компьютера. Bitdefender Antivirus обеспечивает продвинутую проактивную защиту от вирусов, шпионских программ, фишинг-атак и кражи личных данных. Программа предоставляет особый вид тихой защиты: никаких всплывающих окон, никаких настроек, не прерывает вашу деятельность за компьютером. 

Антивирус также включает инновационные функции защиты в социальных сетях. 

Новая версия антивируса BitDefender Antivirus Plus 2012 расширена функциями быстрого сканирования, доступа к обучающему видео, вывода интеллектуальных подсказок, создания ярлыков на панели инструментов, предупреждения о потенциальной опасности страниц, отображаемых в поисковых результатах. 

 Антивирус также включает инновационные функции защиты в социальных сетях. Проактивная защита останавливает новые и неизвестные вирусы и вредоносные программы, которые пропускают другие продукты. 

Основные компоненты BitDefender Antivirus Plus 2012: 
 • Антивирус и антишпион 
 • Защита от фишинга 
 • Шифрование чатов 
 • Быстрое сканирование 
 • Family Network Protection 
 • Проверка Smart Scan 
 • Планировщик Smart Schedule 
 • Система помощи Smart Help 
 • Smart Sense 
 • Персональная панель инструментов 

Основные возможности BitDefender Antivirus Plus 2012: 

 • Останавливает вирусы и программы шпионы 
 Проактивная защита останавливает новые и неизвестные вирусы и вредоносные программы, которые пропускают другие продукты 

 • Игра и работа без перерывов 
 Автоматическое включение режимов Game, Laptop или Silent Mode, чтобы свести к минимуму перерывы, продлить время работы аккумулятора ноутбука, или уменьшит нагрузку на систему для непрерывной и безопасной игры 

 • Выбор режимов отображения интерфейса 
 Выбирайте интерфейс, который наиболее удобен для Вас: Basic, Intermediate или Expert. Также быстро создавайте ярлыки на часто используемые элементы управления. 

 • Защита личных данных 
 Предотвращает утечку Ваших личных данных через электронную почту, Facebook, сервисы мгновенных сообщений IM или через веб-сайты, отслеживающие Вашу активность в Интернете. 

 • Безопасный просмотр веб-сайтов 
 Автоматически предупреждает о подозрительных и небезопасных веб-страницах в результатах поиска 

 • Видеотека 
 Новая коллекция видео, шаг за шагом помогающего решать основные проблемы безопасности 

Новые возможности BitDefender 2012: 

 • Автопилот 
 Режим автопилот обеспечивает оптимальную безопасность без участия пользователя. Это значит - нет всплывающих окон и оповещений, не надо ничего настраивать. 

 • Диспетчер сканирования 
 Диспетчер сканирования находит и использует отрезки времени, когда использование системных ресурсов ниже определенного порога, для выполнения повторяющихся проверок всей вашей системы. Таким образом BitDefender не мешает выполнению пользовательских задач и не воздействует на производительность системы. 

 • Режим Восстановления 
 Если интернет-угрозы, такие как руткиты, не могут быть удалены в рамках операционной системы Windows, компьютер загружает в режиме восстановления доверенную среду, которая используется для очистки и восстановления. 

 • Интегрированные облачные сервисы 
 Глобальный обмен данными в режиме реального времени между серверами BitDefender и продуктами BitDefender 2012 гарантирует быстрое определение возникающих интернет-угроз, таких как вирусные эпидемии и крупные потоки спама. 

 • Синхронизация файлов 
 BitDefender 2012 предлагает пространство Safebox, которое позволяет синхронизировать файлы между вашими компьютерами (например, между вашим рабочим столом и ноутбуком). Изменения, сделанные в одной системе, автоматически применяются к другим системам. 

 • Безопасность в социальных сетях 
 Будет реализована функция предотвращения интернет-угроз специфичных для социальных сетей, путем сканирования ссылок, получаемых от друзей из Facebook и Twitter, путем контроля за настройками конфиденциальности и многое другое. 

 • Настраиваемый интерфейс 
 Drag-and-drop модули, позволяют получить доступ к наиболее часто выполняемым действиям прямо из главного окна программы. 

 • Упрощенная установка 
 BitDefender 2012 устанавливается в несколько кликов, занимая половину времени, необходимого для предыдущей версии. 

 Название: Bitdefender Antivirus Plus 2012 
 Версия: Build 15.0.34.1437 
 Разработчик: BitDefender 
 Лицензия: Пробная версия 30 дней 
 Размер: 226 MB / 246 MB (x64)* 
 ОС: Windows: 7 / Vista / XP / 7 x64 / Vista64 
 Интерфейс: русский 
 Категория: Антивирусы 
 Обновлено: 16.12.2011 

Скачать BitDefender Antivirus Plus 2012 Build 15.0.34.1437 (Русская версия) 32-bit: 

Turbobit 

Скачать BitDefender Antivirus Plus 2012 Build 15.0.34.1437 (Русская версия) 64-bit: 

Turbobit

----------


## Casadore

Смысл спорить, вири всегда писались под "самые лучшие" антивирусы, то что не нашел один, то найдет другой... А самого лучшего просто не существует... хотя, возможно,  нет, если только поставить Линукс.... там вообще вирей нет.... если настроить нормально, то тут любой антивирус пойдет... и не качать все подряд, с левых сайтов... большинство вирей в системе появляется, только из-за безалаберности самого пользователя...

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Линукс.... там вообще вирей нет....


:good:
Некоторые ошибочно считают, что для Linux вообще не существует вирусов...наибольшее распространение в Linux получили т.н. бэкдоры и руткиты...

----------


## Casadore

> :good:
> Некоторые ошибочно считают, что для Linux вообще не существует вирусов...наибольшее распространение в Linux получили т.н. бэкдоры и руткиты...


ТУт имелось в виду тех вирей что мы встречаем в виндовозах... и если на то пошло. то вири в лунксойде лечаться проще всего... И для линукса пишутся вири в основном под серийное производство. Если, серьезно взяться и написать "свой" Линукс, то ни один вирь не пройдет...

----------


## Cheechako

> ...взяться и написать "свой" Линукс...


Проще вернуться во времена ОС IBM/360, "Дубна" и проч. - если и удастся написать вирус, то внедрить/распространить без всесторонней поддержки администраторов никак не получится ;) "Back to the Future"!

----------


## Casadore

> Проще вернуться во времена ОС IBM/360, "Дубна" и проч. - если и удастся написать вирус, то внедрить/распространить без всесторонней поддержки администраторов никак не получится ;) "Back to the Future"!


Всецело поддерживаю))))) :drinks:

----------


## Алексей 163

Самый популярный в том же время эффективный и бесплатный антивирус  avg_free_stb http://letitbit.net/download/69022.6...cnet2.rar.html

----------


## Helpovik

Бесплатная антивирусная утилита, предназначенная для обнаружения и удаления SpyWare и AdWare модулей, Dialer (Trojan.Dialer), троянских программ, BackDoor модулей, сетевых и почтовых червей, TrojanSpy, TrojanDownloader, TrojanDropper.  Программу можно скачать здесь

----------


## Casadore

Ни когда не доверяйте ссылкам от непроверенных пользователей. это ваша проблема... и не взрывайте мне аську....

----------


## Bobrik11

Надежный антивирусник от Microsoft. Распространяется бесплатно. И не тормозит оперативную память. http://depositfiles.com/files/xkul681bv

----------

